# Speicherkartenfehler



## Caleb (19. Oktober 2003)

ich hoffe mal das ist das richtige forum für mein problem...
also als ich das letzte mal mit meiner digitalkamera (canon powershot A60) ein paar bilder gemacht habe, habe ich danach die speicherkarte (CF 128mb) aus der kamera in mein kartenlesegerät gesteckt und konnte dann am computer nicht auf die daten zugreifen weil angeblich keine daten auf der speicherkarte sind (komischerweise sind aber trotzdem knapp 30 mb auf der karte belegt). als ich die speicherkarte dann wieder in die kamera gemacht hab meldet die speicherkartenfehler...
gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit die bilder noch zu sichern oder ist die CF karte kaputt oder was ist da los?


----------



## Bierpapzt (21. Oktober 2003)

das problem hatte ich auch mit einer 128 sm! da waren unsere urlaubsbilder drauf!  allerdings hatte ich das problem vorerst mit der kamera. die meckerte beim x-ten ansehen der bilder plötzlich etwas von card error... hatte die speicherkarte dann in den schlepptop zum einlesen gesteckt. da hatte er ebenfalls zicken gemacht, aber beim dritten versuch hatte es dann glücklicherweise funktioniert und ich konnte die bilder sichern. bei mir war es ein fehler auf einem speichersektor in der karte. da auch nach dem formatieren der karte immer am selben speicherabschnitt die bilder fehlerhaft waren... beim versuch die fotos in der kamera einzulesen oder anzusehen hatte ich auch jedesmal wieder einen card error.
ich habe zwar keine beweise dafür, aber ich glaube das kartenlesegerät und der speichervorgang der kamera vertragen sich nicht. jedenfalls bei dieser karte. seit ich von der betroffenen speicherkarte die bilder direkt aus der kamera auf den rechner ziehe und das lesegerät nicht mehr benutze, bin ich von dem fehler verschohnt... die anderen karten funktionieren nachwievor auch mit dem lesegerät... (?) eine wirklich seltsame geschichte, obwohl smart media nun nicht wirklich das hochwertigste der gefühle ist... der passende moment für mich um umzusteigen!


----------

